# FS:Pseudotropheus saulosi F1



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

African cichlids Pseudotropheus saulosi F1 males for sale, there about 2 inches...$10 each..picture below is when males change colour from normal to sub/dominate


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

are they all male?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Unknown crim said:


> are they all male?


Yes they are all males


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Seen these guys in person. Top quality, and new genes for any one setting up to breed em.


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

weekly bump...


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

still have some left and there getting better colour


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Weekly Bump.....


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump. .......


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

How many do you have left....do you have any females for sale ?
p.m. sent


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Lookin good can't believe nobody has snapped these GUYS up yet, if my tank were empty...


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks ! They are beauties and full of personality


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Weekly Bump. ..


----------

